# Incorporating in Ontario



## ions (Mar 23, 2012)

I am considering Incorporating my business in Ontario.

The first step is to find a unique name. When I do a google search for "Incorporating Ontario" the first site is: 

http://www.bdc-canada.com/BDC/services/Incorporate_Ontario.htm?gclid=CIiYoYG-4rkCFSpk7Aod0jAATA

According to this site I have to pay $15 dollars for a preliminary search and then $40 dollars for a final search.

I wanted to know if this is a legitimate site.

Any further advice is appreciated. I currently own a sole proprietorship.

Thanks.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I would give your accountant a quick call they should be able to help you out.

Not sure what type of business you are running. Alot of professional college's require the corp to state certain things.


----------



## ions (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a Software Company. I create customized software.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We encountered the charges too and had our lawyer search for a suitable name in Ontario. I suspect the BDC is making money on the service. Our company name was Yorktown Technologies and was registered in 1992. It was deregistered in 2007.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/cd-dgc.nsf/eng/cs01191.html

Straight from the government

http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/cd-dgc.nsf/eng/cs04210.html


----------

